# Server Move - Post here if you're having issues



## Null (Sep 20, 2013)

We are now on Linode.com's hosting service, having moved away from Dreamhost.

The server runs much more smoothly, but people are reporting problems. If you are having a problem, please post in this thread with explicit details and screenshots of errors that you are receiving. If you can provide steps on how to reproduce the issue, that's also helpful.

If you are getting a 403 error (access denied), it's possible your DNS Cache is out of date. This means your computer is still trying to talk to Dreamhost, which is going to reject you. It also probably means you're not able to see this post. https://www.google.com/?q=how+to+flush+the+dns+cache
If you are not able to stay logged in, this probably has to do with your cookies. Try clearing all cookies for cwckiforums.com


----------



## Holdek (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't upload an attachment to a post (tried to upload a JPEG file).  

I get the error message: *Could not upload attachment to ./files/111_a5f5e8ebf9c7739bbfa8b3dfe4e7d875.*


----------



## Null (Sep 20, 2013)

linode pls

edit: okay all set thanks for reporting


----------



## Thetan (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry, I sent you a PM before I saw this.

I flushed my dns cache and I'm still having issues. I can connect with Firefox, but not with Chrome or IE.

I the case of the latter browsers, I completely cleared all cookies and browsing history.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still seeing session IDs in URLs pop up here and there. They're mostly gone but a few remain. In particular, the session ID shows up for the anonymous user (when you're not logged in) and in the logout link. I also see it turn up in the link for the moderator control panel.

I don't think it's too much a concern given that this is only the anonymous user and the logout link (the MCP is what I would take a look at first). This may have been the way it was on the old forum and I just didn't notice. For reasons you can figure out, disabling the "sid" parameter phpBB-wide if you can is probably best practice.


----------



## Null (Sep 21, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> I'm still seeing session IDs in URLs pop up here and there. They're mostly gone but a few remain. In particular, the session ID shows up for the anonymous user (when you're not logged in) and in the logout link. I also see it turn up in the link for the moderator control panel.
> 
> I don't think it's too much a concern given that this is only the anonymous user and the logout link (the MCP is what I would take a look at first). This may have been the way it was on the old forum and I just didn't notice. For reasons you can figure out, disabling the "sid" parameter phpBB-wide if you can is probably best practice.


that's only because you're looking for them now. they show up when you're running an anonymous session or logging in. after you're logged in they become a cookie. the mcp and acp also have session ids visible.

also thank you for that wonderfully insightful comment about disabling easily visible session ids that allow for cross-user session cracking. really top notch. phpbb has a shitty system for dealing with authentication and it's like playing fucking whackamole. the cookies don't fucking work, secure cookies especially don't fucking work, moving off from secure cookies to regular cookies (surprise) works the least fucking well. it's like every god damn time i change something the cookies fucking break.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Sep 21, 2013)

I cleared out my cookies but I still get an error message when I try to access the site ("could not connect to remote server")

(I am posting this from my phone)


----------



## Null (Sep 21, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> I cleared out my cookies but I still get an error message when I try to access the site ("could not connect to remote server")
> 
> (I am posting this from my phone)


OperatingThetan helped me establish last night that some browsers and devices are trying to connect to the https:// when I don't have it set up yet.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Sep 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> OperatingThetan helped me establish last night that some browsers and devices are trying to connect to the https:// when I don't have it set up yet.


Thank you, it's working now!


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 21, 2013)

Yesterday and last night when I tried to access the forum, I would get an error, "this page cant be found" message.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 22, 2013)

Still can't access the forum with my iPhone.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess this is probably less an 'issue' and more a 'difference,' but when I hit backspace on the keyboard and go back to the last page I viewed from a thread, the forum no longer shows me as having read the thread I just came from, so the icon remains tinted red rather than blue, but if I reload the page after returning to it using the backspace, the icons change from red to blue to show me as having read the posts in them.


----------



## Null (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Honest Content said:
			
		

> I guess this is probably less an 'issue' and more a 'difference,' but when I hit backspace on the keyboard and go back to the last page I viewed from a thread, the forum no longer shows me as having read the thread I just came from, so the icon remains tinted red rather than blue, but if I reload the page after returning to it using the backspace, the icons change from red to blue to show me as having read the posts in them.


What's happening is either one of two things or a combination:
1. When you hit backspace you're loading up a cached version of that page in your history. Meaning, exactly as it was when you clicked the link, therefore the topic is still unread.
2. When you went opened the thread at first unread post you went to a page behind the most recent unread post. Therefore you haven't read the topic and it's still going to bed.

This is not new or different in any way.


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't access the forums if I visit https://www.cwckiforums.com/ but they work fine if I visit http://cwckiforums.com


----------



## ___ (Sep 23, 2013)

DangDirtyTrolls said:
			
		

> I can't access the forums if I visit https://www.cwckiforums.com/ but they work fine if I visit http://cwckiforums.com



This.  I thought the site was down for awhile because the bookmark I had was https


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 23, 2013)

Same here. Worked for http for me.


----------



## Null (Sep 23, 2013)

To-Do:
HTTPS


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 23, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> To-Do:
> HTTPS



null cant code https


----------



## The Dude (Sep 25, 2013)

How long until paintingatree is in here demanding that we take the forums down?


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 25, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> How long until paintingatree is in here demanding that we take the forums down?


Unlikely since he hasn't visited the forum in almost two weeks.


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I've fixed the email distributor. Incoming emails still don't work because setting up mail servers manually is a painful process.

I'm enabling guest posting on this forum. If you're still having trouble signing up or getting a password, you can post here about it.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2013)

Test


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Holdek (Sep 26, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasn't logged in at least; may be lurking as a guest ever since he blew his cover.


----------



## exball (Sep 26, 2013)

What the hell is with that citadel redirect?


----------



## Null (Sep 26, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> What the hell is with that citadel redirect?


citadel is up and running but for some reason you have to hitch up some fucking really specific DNS setup otherwise you cant receive emails. the error you're getting is "200 Citadel is running" which is basically saying "everything's fine" but unless you lube up the right hole you can't put email into it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 15, 2013)

Posting this from my mobile btw, and I seem to have these red unread icons on the right when I switch to desktop mode.


----------

